# Chiropractor or Bowen Therapy? Opinions?



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

I have never heard of a Bowen therapist and google is being a pain right now, so I can't really look it up. But I would kill to have an equine chiropractor come for $20. Total with farm call would be $235. I am very jealous. 

I am personally a big fan of chiropractors for myself. I think it feels fantastic. Abby has had chiro several times and occasionally acupuncture if needed. I would have to know what Bowen therapy is to make a more educated decision, but from my experience with my vet/chiro, it has been entirely positive (for my horse, not exactly for my wallet. :lol


----------



## HollyBubbles (Jun 22, 2009)

Poseidon said:


> I have never heard of a Bowen therapist and google is being a pain right now, so I can't really look it up. But I would kill to have an equine chiropractor come for $20. Total with farm call would be $235. I am very jealous.
> 
> I am personally a big fan of chiropractors for myself. I think it feels fantastic. Abby has had chiro several times and occasionally acupuncture if needed. I would have to know what Bowen therapy is to make a more educated decision, but from my experience with my vet/chiro, it has been entirely positive (for my horse, not exactly for my wallet. :lol


He's pretty close to here probably why he's so cheap haha, i'm a bit worried about if mitch needs say a neck adjustment cause from what I know the chiropractor "slams" (for lack of a better word) the head into the chest and I'm worried about the roughness of some of the techniques. I have seen horses who have been forced into paddock mates from as early as 5years of age just from having a chiropractor do something wrong. but in saying that I can't just leave him to be in pain, I know that feeling and it's horrible.

-This chiropractor is also a race horse trainer and his horses seem to be winning constantly so he must be doing it right :lol:


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Hm.. I wonder how he cracks necks if he's "slamming" their head down. Mine pulls their head down to their chest and somehow gets them to throw their head back up and essentially crack their own neck in the process. It's very strange to watch, but neat.


----------



## HollyBubbles (Jun 22, 2009)

Poseidon said:


> Hm.. I wonder how he cracks necks if he's "slamming" their head down. Mine pulls their head down to their chest and somehow gets them to throw their head back up and essentially crack their own neck in the process. It's very strange to watch, but neat.


That's what I wondered, but apparently after doing that to one pony with a chronic bucking problem she was perfectly fine. and this pony used to buck before a rider even got on it. I might just talk to him because I don't want rough methods used on my horse if it can be avoided, I know the neck adjustments I get are pretty rough but boy do they work!


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

My vet recommends giving them a day off after a thorough chiropractic session because they're most likely going to be sore, but I know people who have experienced the same soreness just because their muscles are used to being out of whack. 

But from personal experience, Abby has gotten the rest of the day off (if not several after due to me being busy) and then next time she is worked, she feels much better. After this summer, from using a too-small saddle and riding for several hours 4 days a week, her withers were so messed up that I couldn't so much as touch them. Saddling was a fight and she wouldn't lope undersaddle without throwing a fit or threatening to buck. My chiro spent an hour working on her back (which I will admit involved Abby being punched in the neck or shoulder a couple times for being a total snot and she deserved it), but the next time I rode, she was so soft and much better behaved.


----------



## HollyBubbles (Jun 22, 2009)

Poseidon said:


> My vet recommends giving them a day off after a thorough chiropractic session because they're most likely going to be sore, but I know people who have experienced the same soreness just because their muscles are used to being out of whack.
> 
> But from personal experience, Abby has gotten the rest of the day off (if not several after due to me being busy) and then next time she is worked, she feels much better. After this summer, from using a too-small saddle and riding for several hours 4 days a week, her withers were so messed up that I couldn't so much as touch them. Saddling was a fight and she wouldn't lope undersaddle without throwing a fit or threatening to buck. My chiro spent an hour working on her back (which I will admit involved Abby being punched in the neck or shoulder a couple times for being a total snot and she deserved it), but the next time I rode, she was so soft and much better behaved.


Yeah I plan to give him a few days off afterwards anyway, I know from my own treatments I feel pretty out of it and sore the day after. That makes sense also, I have scoliosis so after my first treatment all my muscles were working differently and not over-compensating like before, man that hurt!

Oh wow, Mitch is still willing to work but he feels off on the left canter lead and resists picking it up, counter-cantering instead so I don't want it to reach that point at all! Haha no worries I'm all for punishing wrong behaviour, with a horse Mitchs size I can't afford not to! I'm definately going to get someone out about it, it's just where I live there is a stunning lack of equine professionals in general.. I have to have people come in from out of town all the time, my farrier, my vet, everyone!


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

If it makes you feel better, I live in an area that has a little over 200,000 people and a large amount of horses, but the closest large animal vet is at least a half hour away. My own vet is an hour and a half away. Farrier is about an hour away too. :lol:


----------



## HollyBubbles (Jun 22, 2009)

That's about the same situation as I'm in haha:lol:


----------



## boofa (Nov 25, 2011)

My Horses LOVE the chiroprator..At 1st Logger wasnt sure of her,but the next time he seen her he was melting in her hands.. Trooper see's her every 8 weeks and she literally put him back together after a really bad Trainer accident..


----------



## HollyBubbles (Jun 22, 2009)

That's good then, I think Chiropractor it is, now to find someone who has his number haha :lol: do you think it would be ok for me to keep lightly lunging Mitch until he has his back done? Obviously I'm not going to ride until he's fixed, but to keep his muscles moving would it be ok to lunge?


----------

